# ELITE GT 500



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Can anyone give any input on the Elite GT 500??


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

buy a Hoyt.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Dustin isn't it to early to be lighting up the crack pipe this morning???

Buy a what???


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: There no crack pipe.You are the one lighting the crack pipe up this morning asking that question.Come on now you know what bow to be buying and it a

HOYT


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

I love elite bows! both the GT500 and the Z28 are great bows. I was recently trying to decide between the two and shot both of them allot. The GT held really well on target and imo had a fairly smooth draw. The main thing is the cams need to be timed or the bow feels "jumpy" on the shot but once the cams are in sync it feels great! And they stay in time as well. I ended up buying the Z for now because of the brace height and the smooth draw and the valley is deeper, but it is not as fast as the GT. I think I will pick up a GT as well. Plus Elite has a great transferable warranty.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

One word AWESOME.......you can't beat the transferrable warranty. See my PM.......


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Forgot to mention that Elite is going to sponsor the Bowcast at the Bird again.....If you go, you will meet the President of the company Pete Crawford. You can alsp check out Elitearchery.com/forums


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

A great bow designed by Kevin Stothers in 2008. All Kevin's new designs are out now (2010) in his new company Strother Archery. Why settle for a bow that is two years old when you can have the latest and greatest. Elite is sooo yesterday.....


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you buy the new one, make sure you buy some $300 super pocket pants and one of those tight shirts with overt over-loving skull and Jesus graphics. If you're going to buy things in the name of inadequacy, might as well do it up right. :shock:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

If you buy the 2010, make sure you buy some $300 super pocket pants and one of those tight shirts with overt over-loving skull and Jesus graphics, never mind being middle aged. If you're going to buy things in the name of inadequacy, might as well do it up right and ya don't wanna be "yesterday". :shock: 

I like your choice Gordy.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Perty happy!!! Cant wait to get it set up and shooting!!! It's one sexy Beeeeeotch


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

I owned a Gt 500, GTO, 2 Envy's, and a Synergy. I let them all go except Envy #0029, best Elite bow imo. I also got a new Strother SR-71 a few months ago. I have to say that it kicks every Elite I have shot/owned in the dirt. Elite is flying a plane without a pilot, now that Kevin left. If you like The GT500 or th Z-28 you will LOVE the new Strothers, same daddy.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

whose your daddy??

I like the strothers bow as well. love the preditor camo and the speed it kicks out. I also like the new blowtec 350 but i am not sure I can get past the blow part.


----------



## stealthwaterfowl (Oct 27, 2009)

Wilde Arrow has a few of these elite's brand new for $609.99. They say they can't sell them.......If i were to buy one i would run up there and pick one up.



P.S. Probably a reason they can't sell them :wink: 


Just sayin, you CAN'T go wrong with a Hoyt!


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Alright here's the scoop. I had a new peep put in at UAC. They didn't have the rest I wanted so we threw a biscuit on it just to get a couple arrows out of it. Shot like a dream. I had backed the limbs off 2 turns from bottom so I'm probably pulling around 65lbs. Just out of curiosity I shot a couple through Gerald's Chronograph and was surprised to see 290 fps. I'm not really all that concerned about speed but with my lack of draw length it was nice to see. ( my LX bottomed out at 72lbs was around 280 fps ) Couldn't wait so I went to SW and bought a ripcord rest. Got home and the first group after getting the rest and sight close at about 28 yards had all arrows touching. 

Thanks Kelly YOU DA MAN!!!


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Wilde Arrow has a few of these elite's brand new for $609.99. They say they can't sell them.......If i were to buy one i would run up there and pick one up.
> P.S. Probably a reason they can't sell them :wink:
> 
> Just sayin, you CAN'T go wrong with a Hoyt!


They also don't have to buy 30+ of them in order to carry the line as with Hoyt and Mathews... which means they dont have to push them into everyone's hand and say "Please, Please buy one of these - they are the best!" which would actually hurt their sales of Hoyt and Mathews bows cause if they push the Elites, then they'll be left holding onto a bunch of "Last years models" from the other two again that they'll then have to sell at a significant discount in order to be able to clear their shelves for next years 35+ of each of those two brands... something to think about.

It's not that they "can't" sell them as much as they choose not to.


----------



## GSLHonker (Sep 8, 2007)

just curious, what is your draw length and arrow weight.
glad you like the bow they are sweet!
GSLHonker


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

stealthwaterfowl said:


> Wilde Arrow has a few of these elite's brand new for $609.99. They say they can't sell them.......If i were to buy one i would run up there and pick one up.
> 
> P.S. Probably a reason they can't sell them :wink:
> 
> Just sayin, you CAN'T go wrong with a Hoyt!


$609 wow if i had 609 that is what id buy. Hoyt and Mathews are pricing themselves out of the game imho


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

GSL draw is 28" total arrow weight is around 390 grns


----------

